# Rewired MB Quart Premiums to work with 4 Channel Eclipse Amp



## movingzachb (Dec 13, 2013)

I wired up a 4 Channel 50x4 Eclipse amp to work with a 6.5" MB Quart Premium front stage. 50 watts to each woofer and each tweeter.
The sound is definitely noticeably better in many ways. You can definitely hear the difference with each being isolated to its own power feed. I never realized this, wish I knew about it sooner - so I moved the crossovers from inside the doors and mounted them to the back of the trunk and just ran leads.
The head unit is an Eclipse 8052. Is this considered Bi-Active? Anyway love the sound.










http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=77602&stc=1&d=1436282304


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

it is Bi amp
it does two things, one very real, and one audio voodoo
it moves the common point from the crossover to the amp, like a Biwire will
it allows you to control the levels precisely


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

I too Bi Amped my MB Quart's (QSD's), and so far they sound pretty amazing.
I'm using a DSP, so I have not used the crossovers, but will for the rear speakers.

I have read that using the crossovers do suck up a little chunk of power from the amp, so going active/DSP-digitalxover releases this power to get to the drivers.

Regardless, biamp is superb to simply feeding the 1 ch to crossover to distribute.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

Here is some of the things going on so far....

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2650794-post69.html


----------

